# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  احلم بحلم يتكرر بصوره غريبه

## زهرة القرنفل

يــــــــــــــاه بقالى شهر ابحث على النت عن دكتور نفسى يمكننى محادثته
اولا :السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكلتى ببساطة شديده جدا انى مر على حوالى سبع سنوات تقريبا وانا
احلم بحلم يتكرر بصوره غريبه
كنت احلم به فى بدء الامر مرتين كل اسبوع تقريبا
ومنذ سنة اصبحت احلم به ثلاث مرات كل شهر
واحترت واحتار دليلى فى معرفة معناه 
ارجو ان تفيدنى
طولت معلش الحلم هو انى بهرب
بهرب من ايه معرفش معظم الاحلام انى بهرب من حاجه مش عارفاها
والباقى بهرب من ناس او اى حاجه بتجرى ورايا والسلام
المهم انى بعرف اهرب
وبيكون عندى قدره رهيبه فى الحلم انى اطير او اتسلق عمارات وانط من عليها 
 ههههه (ولا فريد شوقى بتاع السيما)  انا جبت كتب كتيره فى علم النفس
وقراتها لكن للاسف لم انجح فى انهاء الحلم
ولكنى نجحت فى انى اهدئ من صورة تكراره
وطبعا كونى آنسه فامى كانت ستصاب بإنهيار عصبى حاد عندما اخبرتها
بانى انوى زيارة طبيب نفسى
ولكنى عندى الرغبة لانى افهم ان هناك سبب
والشافى هو الله
اشكرك على وقتك الثمين
وارجو الافاده والرد
 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::

----------


## farawla

اختى العزيزة
اسمحى لى ارد على موضوعك 
انا كمان بحلم احلام كتير وببقى عاوزة افسرها
وعشان كده جبت كتب كتير
وسمعت تفسير احلام كتير
واقدر اقول لك ان هروبك في الحلم بيعبر عن خوفك من شء
مش لازم يكون خوف شديد او خوف انتى ملاحظه 
لا يمكن يكون حاجه عاديه ووضع عادى عقلك الباطن هو الى خايف منها
او قلق لحظي نفسك كده لو انتى قلقه
انصحك بان تصلي وتقرائ المعوذتين وايه الكرسي وقل هو الله احد 
قبل النوم وتنامى على وضوء وان شاء الله سوف تهدئفي نومك
وقولى على الاخبار :Huh:

----------


## د.عادل

> يــــــــــــــاه بقالى شهر ابحث على النت عن دكتور نفسى يمكننى محادثته
> اولا :السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مشكلتى ببساطة شديده جدا انى مر على حوالى سبع سنوات تقريبا وانا
> احلم بحلم يتكرر بصوره غريبه
> كنت احلم به فى بدء الامر مرتين كل اسبوع تقريبا
> ومنذ سنة اصبحت احلم به ثلاث مرات كل شهر
> واحترت واحتار دليلى فى معرفة معناه 
> ارجو ان تفيدنى
> طولت معلش الحلم هو انى بهرب
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله الحلم ليس مزعج، وتفسيره بان حالك سيتحسن ان شاء الله للافضل وبأن شأنك سيعلو وستركبي طائرة وتسافري لبد اخر، والله اعلــــــــــــــم.
فلا ارى اي داعي للقلق.




> وطبعا كونى آنسه فامى كانت ستصاب بإنهيار عصبى حاد عندما اخبرتها
> بانى انوى زيارة طبيب نفسى


لا تعليق...   :Plane:  

للجميع تحياتي.

----------


## زهرة القرنفل

*اشكر دكتور عادل على الرد
شكرا للإفاده وتقبل تحياتى
ولكن تكرار الحلم كل هذه السنوات لا يقلق؟؟؟؟
على العموم 
اشكرك مره ثانيه من صميم قلبى*

----------


## زهرة القرنفل

*اشكرك اختى فراوله على الرد
تقبلى تحياتى
انا ايضا املك الكثير من كتب تفسير الاحلام
ولكن ليس بها معنى هروب
اشكرك كره ثانيه
واذا وجدتى شئ آخر يفيدنى
اخبرينى ......تحياااتى*

----------


## د.عادل

> *اشكر دكتور عادل على الرد
> شكرا للإفاده وتقبل تحياتى
> ولكن تكرار الحلم كل هذه السنوات لا يقلق؟؟؟؟
> على العموم 
> اشكرك مره ثانيه من صميم قلبى*


الشكر لكي لمشاركتك معنا.
لا اريد ان اضخم موضوع تكرار الحلم بعرض المسببات التي تؤدي لتكرار مثل هذه الاحلام، حتى لا يزيد عندك التوتر والقلق مما يجعل ينشط عقلك الباطن بتفعيل المسببات فيتكرر اكثر من الاول، بدلاً من اقلاله.
وكمعلومة اطلعي على موضوع الاحــلام
وقد ذكرت بها التالي:



> وللعقل الباطن اثر كبير في ذلك وخاصة مع تكرار حلم معين، ويكون في اغلب الاحيان نتيجة لخبرة حياتية مر بها الانسان اثناء طفولته واثرت عليه كثيراً في ذلك الوقت، وقد يتوهم انه نساها او يتناسها، مع بقائها في عقله الباطن الذي يتخوف دائماً من تكرار حدوثها، وان كانت هذه الاحلام مزعجة وتأرق صاحبها يجب عليه مراجعة طبيب نفساني لمساعدته في التخلص منها، وخاصة ان كانت مزعجة لدرجة عدم الرغبة في النوم خوفاً من هذه الاحلام المزعجة.


البحث عن تفسير الاحلام اسهل من البحث عن اسبابها ، تهمنا سلامة والدتك العزيزة من الانهيار العصبي.



> وطبعا كونى آنسه فامى كانت ستصاب بإنهيار عصبى حاد عندما اخبرتها
> بانى انوى زيارة طبيب نفسى


تحياتي للجميع.

----------


## زهرة القرنفل

هههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكور دكتور عادل على اهتمامك بصحة والدتى
انا اقصد اننا فى مجتمع متاخر جدا جدا
عندما اخبرت امى انى اريد زيارة طبيب
قالت لى انه مجرد كتابه اسمى بروشتة طبيب نفسى مشكله
ولكن انا لى راى آخر اننا جميعا فى هذا المجتمع نحتاج لأطباء نفسيين
حتى الطبيب النفسى نفسه
لان الحياه اصبحت صعبه وبها الكثير من المشاكل
ولن يثمر الانسان وينتج طالما انه ليس عنده رغبه فى الحياه اساسا
تقبل تحياتى واحترامى دكتور عادل
بالمناسبه
معرض الكتاب على الابواب هل هناك كتب لك يمكننى شراؤها تفيدنى؟؟؟؟؟
تحياتى

----------

